

A blog about Python - yasoob

I run this blog. I have made it because there is not even a single python blog which gets updated daily. It&#x27;s my effort of making a regularly updated python blog. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;freepythontips.wordpress.com&#x2F;
======
ereckers
Cool. Waiting to see if you catch hell for running your Python blog on a
WordPress hosted account.

~~~
yasoob
Firstly it was a free solution. Soon going to shift to flask on hostgator or
godaddy ;)

